# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de granadilla peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; 
Inicio este tema para compartir con ustedes los pasos a seguir para contar con mi propia oferta de exportación de granadilla fresca y como pulpa congelada.  
Como ya algunos se enteraron por el último boletín que enviamos, estamos interesados en complementar nuestra oferta de chirimoya para la próxima campaña, con una oferta de granadilla de exportación. La idea es empezar a ofrecer a los mismos clientes de chirimoya, granadilla y otros productos exóticos producidos en el Perú, para empezar a posicionarlos en los mercados internacionales y así ver si podemos incrementar la demanda de a poquitos confiando en la excelente calidad de frutas que el Perú exporta, en especial la de sus frutos exóticos. 
Ya he tomado contacto con varios productores de granadilla, y ahora toca conversar con cada uno de ellos para ver qué es lo que me pueden ofrecer en cantidad, calidad y precio. Mientras tanto, estoy definiendo el tipo de empaque  y sacando mis costos para compartirlos con ustedes, y ver si alguien puede aportar con sus ideas a este proyecto de exportación. 
Ya quiero dejar un poco de lado la intermediación -aunque nunca del todo-, por lo que deseo ofrecer mis propias propuestas de exportación para hacerlas más competitivas ante los clientes. Por suerte tengo una herramienta de difusión, promoción y contactos invaluable -como es AgroFórum.pe-, que me permite encarar estos emprendimientos sin tanto costo y esfuerzo, así que invito a los jóvenes emprendedores interesados en este rubro a que le saquen provecho como yo a esta herramienta, y vean si con la ayuda de AgroFórum pueden iniciarse como agroexportadores. 
Espero sus comentarios... 
Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de Chirimoya peruana Busco asociación con productor para proyecto de granadilla Iniciando proyecto de zapallo loche en piura Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de "LIMÓN SUTIL" Iniciando un nuevo proyecto , sembrando sandia al norte del pais

----------


## Luis E.

Suerte Bruno.
Hacer un paquete de frutas exóticas es la clave, hay mercado, y es un nicho bastante interesante.
saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Suerte Bruno.
> Hacer un paquete de frutas exóticas es la clave, hay mercado, y es un nicho bastante interesante.
> saludos,

 Tú lo has dicho Luis Enrique; la clave está en ofrecer lo que no todo el mundo ofrece. Al menos así lo pienso yo en esta etapa de mi vida en la vengo incursionando en el mundo de los agrnegocios. 
Te cuento que ayer conversé con unos de los productores de granadilla que he contactado, que recientemente estuvo con mi papá haciendo una presentación en un evento en Oxapampa. El tema es que mi papá quedó muy impresionado con su presentación de granadillas, y el productor ya tiene experiencia proveyendo a otras exportadoras, por lo que tiene varios puntos a favor para trabajar este tema. 
En ese sentido, la calidad de la fruta está garantizada y vamos a poder abastecer todo el año con envíos aéreos. Sólo queda definir en qué cajas exportaríamos las granadillas, y armar todo el tema logístico para reducir costos por donde se pueda; porque seguramente el problema estará en el precio del producto (que se eleva muchísimo por el costo del flete). De todas formas, el hecho de poder ofrecer un producto de calidad es una gran ventaja, y ya me tocará a mí medir la respuesta de los interesados a los precios que les ofrezcamos. 
También cuenta con pulpa de granadilla y otros productos exóticos que cultiva, así que veré de pasarte también la información de éstos. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes la cotización de las cajas de exportación de granadilla y el protocolo de armado para hacer envíos aéreos. Vengo un poco atrasado con este proyecto, pero tengo hasta marzo para terminar mi propuesta de exportación. 
Ya estoy en contacto con varios productores y tengo que hacer las primeras pruebas para tomarle foto a una caja terminada y compartirla con ustedes. 
El tema de la pulpa de granadilla también está muy interesante, así que les estaré informando de los avances que vaya consiguiendo sobre este proyecto de exportación de granadilla, para ver si logro exportarla junto con la chirimoya a partir de marzo. 
Espero sus aportes o comentarios al respecto. 
Saludos

----------


## Jorge jg international

muy interesante la granadilla.estoy atento al foro, "coco" GUIMOYE - ICA-

----------


## Diegits87

hola me parece interesantisimo este justo en la universidad estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre la exportacion de granadilla peruana a Alemania y no se encuentra mucha información y la que hay esta un poco desfasada  me podrías ayudar un poco con este tema? te dejo mi correo en caso podamos comunicarnos diegopro2@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Diego, la idea es comunicarnos a través de este tema para que la información esté disponible para otras personas interesadas. Te cuento que mi idea de exportar granadilla fresca, sería como complemente a mi principal proyecto de exportación que es la chirimoya fresca, ya que ambos productos se envían por avión y se procesan de manera parecida. 
Algo que te puedo ir adelantando sobre el tema, es que en el Perú es difícil competir con los precios de la granadilla Colombiana, ya que ellos tiene más años que nosotros exportando esta fruta y conocen el negocio bastante mejor que nosotros; sin embargo, es cuestión de evaluar costos y buscar clientes, para ver si se puede enviar algo para Alemania, ya que me parece un destino interesante para este y otros productos exóticos del Perú. 
Anda dándole forma a tu trabajo y vemos cómo podemos sacar información a través de AgroFórum. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto. 
Sería bueno que intercambiemos información para ver si puedes hacer u trabajo interesante; sin

----------

KevinDiaz

----------


## Diegits87

si bruno, ya estoy casi en la etapa final del trabajo, de hecho igual faltan bastantes cosas por completar,justo estaba investigando sobre el mercado Aleman, características,estadisticas, etc y las frutas y la granadilla tienen muy buena aceptación,pero lo que si hay que ver es como competir con colombia y como poder abaratar los costos, el trabajo ya tiene 69 hojas y aun faltan varios puntos por completar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Recién pude retomar este tema de exportación de granadilla, que como sabrán, es el otro producto que me interesaría ofrecer vía aérea, junto con la chirimoya.  
Les cuento que ya cuento con una planta para empacar, la cual ya ha sido revisada por SENASA, para no tener problemas con ellos. Recién vamos a juntarnos con el gerente de la planta para sacar bien nuestros costos y así hacer una primera oferta por granadilla de exportación para el año que viene, al igual que con la chirimoya. 
Espero pronto tenerles más novedades, y les dejo una foto de una primera caja de muestra de 2 Kg que armé en mi casa, con granadillas seleccionada enviadas por el proveedor con el que vengo conversando.  IMG_20131101_124917.jpg 
Saludos

----------


## APC JUMARP

buenas tardes amigo, aca en la zona donde me encuentro los pobladores nos dedicamos al cultivo de cafe, pero yo he visto que es una muy buena oportunidad de negocio tambien el cultivo de la granadilla, y en mis parcelas quiero sembrar granadilla. quisiera saber que variedad de granadilla siembran ustedes y quisas poder obtener esa misma variedad y poder tambien contribuir a la oferta que ustedes ya estan haciendo o van hacer.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> buenas tardes amigo, aca en la zona donde me encuentro los pobladores nos dedicamos al cultivo de cafe, pero yo he visto que es una muy buena oportunidad de negocio tambien el cultivo de la granadilla, y en mis parcelas quiero sembrar granadilla. quisiera saber que variedad de granadilla siembran ustedes y quisas poder obtener esa misma variedad y poder tambien contribuir a la oferta que ustedes ya estan haciendo o van hacer.

 Hola APC JUMARP:  
Nosotros no cultivamos granadilla, pero te puedo adelantar que la variedad que más se siembra es la colombiana, la cual tiene un mejor tamaño y una mejor presentación para supermercados y para exportación. También existe la variedad criolla, pero se utiliza más para pulpa.  
Yo no puedo decir aún si la granadilla es un buen negocio, porque recién voy a lanzar mi oferta este año que viene, así que espero tener buenos resultados para seguir trabajando con este producto y con la chirimoya. Si mi negocio camina bien, entonces quiere decir que se puede hacer algo rentable con la granadilla, pero aún así, no contaría con la información para saber exactamente cuánto gana el agricultor en este negocio. 
Mi negocio comienza comprándole la fruta al agricultor, así que sería bueno que te averigües un poco más de los costos de producción y los precios de venta por estación, para que puedas sacar tus propios números.  
Yo voy a estar publicando mis avances aquí, así que alguna referencia de precios te podré dar más adelante. 
Saludos

----------


## Danae

Hola Bruno, quisiera saber como te fue con el proyecto de la granadilla?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, quisiera saber como te fue con el proyecto de la granadilla?

 Estimado Danae; la verdad es que el proyecto está prácticamente armado, pero al igual que la chirimoya, es algo complicado de consolidar por varios factores, como contar con un proveedor serio y cumplido, porque es un producto caro, porque los volúmenes iniciales son muy pequeños, entra otras cosas que hacen difícil y riesgoso el negocio.  
No digo que no pueda ser un negocio interesante, pero creo que debes ser dueño de la fruta (productor) y del lugar de empaque para que puedas trabajar tranquilo, y yo no tengo ninguna de las dos; solo tengo el mercado y no pagan tanto como pensamos. Por eso creo que la oportunidad la tendrá el que tenga su propia fruta y su propio lugar de empaque, para que controle bien la cadena completa y así puedas ser competitivo. 
Lamentablemente hay mercado para la granadilla, pero es difícil ser competitivo con tantos factores de riesgo en la cadena. 
Saludos

----------


## mvidaurre

Hola Bruno, me interesa el negocio de la granadilla, aún estas con este proyecto? como te fue? 
Saludos,

----------


## mvidaurre

Hola Bruno, me interesa el negocio de la granadilla, aún estas con este proyecto? como te fue? 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, retomo este tema del proyecto de exportación de granadilla peruana, debido al interés de varios productores que nos han contactado últimamente, y a la gran cantidad de oferta que existe en la actualidad de esta fruta exótica que se cultiva aquí en el Perú con muy buenos resultados en cuanto a calidad. 
En ese sentido, quiero que las personas interesadas en este proyecto se involucren y nos ayuden a desarrollarlo, compartiendo información y experiencias aquí, que puedan ser útiles para sacar adelante un emprendimiento como éste. Como siempre digo a las personas que me contactan, es cuestión de unir fuerzas, intercambiar información y dividir funciones para lograr el objetivo de iniciar algunos envíos de esta deliciosa fruta oriunda de nuestro andes, SIEMPRE TRABAJANDO DE MANERA SERIA Y PROFESIONAL.  *Sobre la oferta:  * La información que manejamos por el momento es que la granadilla se exportaría -en principio- en cajas de 2 Kg.  
Por otro lado, recientemente me reuní con un productor de Huánuco, y los precios de la materia prima que me envió fueron de S/.6.00 (Súper Extra), S/.5.00 (Extra) y S/.4.00 (Primera), puesto en Lima. Personalmente comparo mucho a este negocio con el de exportación de chirimoya, así que en principio podría decirles que cuando la materia prima sobrepasa los S/.5.00, la exportación se dificulta, porque los elevados costos de los fletes aéreos hacen inviable el negocio. En ese sentido, habría que revisar si podemos mejorar dichos precios, o en todo caso, ver la manera de volvernos más productivos y eficientes, para poder reducir un poco estos precios de la materia prima; porque la calidad de las muestras fueron excelentes en cuanto a sabor, color y vida útil (en el refrigerador). 
El pedido mínimo que se trabajaría, con la finalidad de abrir mercados, sería de 1 pallet de 500 Kg., aunque la idea es que ese número se incremente a 8 pallets semanales por cliente -luego de aprobar calidad y precio- para que podamos hablar de un negocio interesante. 
Otro tema importante sobre la oferta son los asuntos de sanidad y el manejo de post cosecha de la fruta, ya que los temas sanitarios son los que muchas veces impiden el acceso a mercados importantes, y el tema de la post cosecha es un factor clave en la exportación de esta fruta para que llegue en óptimas condiciones a los mercados de destino (por ejemplo, se recomienda cosechar la fruta colocando previamente las mallas protectoras). En ese sentido, sería importante también empezar a trabajar de la mano de SENASA, para ver qué alternativas se pueden plantear para garantizar la sanidad de los campos de donde proviene la granadilla, y así trabajar en la apertura de nuevos mercados como el de EE.UU o Chile por ejemplo. 
Otro tema importante que juega en contra de nuestra oferta exportable de granadilla según mi parecer, es la escasez de plantas de proceso en las zonas de producción, que permitan reducir las mermas generadas por el traslado de la fruta, que suelen venir por caminos difíciles que hacen que la fruta se dañe durante el transporte. Una opción a evaluar, sería traer las granadillas ya empacadas desde las zonas productoras, para ver si así logramos reducir mermas, sin perder la calidad final del producto empacado, que es tan importante en este negocio.  *Sobre la demanda:  * Lo primero que hay que saber en cuanto a la demanda para este proyecto, es a qué destinos ingresa nuestra granadilla fresca, por lo que les dejo el enlace a la consulta de requisitos de SENASA, para que vean a qué destinos puede ingresar nuestra granadilla como fruta fresca: http://181.65.241.231:7001/consultaR...uisitos.action 
Como podrán apreciar en los resultados, el principal mercado para nuestra granadilla sería la UE, aunque también habría algunas oportunidades en Centroamérica y China. Personalmente me llama la atención que no figure Canadá en la lista, pues estaba seguro que la granadilla peruana se exporta a ese destino. Ya me ha ocurrido antes que algún destino con protocolo de importación no aparecía en esta lista de SENASA, así que para confirmar si el producto ingresa a algún destino que no ven en la lista, sería bueno confirmarlo con el mismo SENASA par salir de toda duda. Insisto en que creo que Canadá es un destino permitido para nuestra granadilla, así que haré las indagaciones para confirmarles este dato, porque en mi cabeza tengo a la UE y a Canadá como los principales destinos de nuestra granadilla fresca. 
Finalmente, lo que me hace falta es indagar acerca de los precios de exportación, o los precios que pueden pagar los mercados de destino por esta deliciosa fruta, para así tener una idea de si podríamos llegar a ser lo suficientemente competitivos, teniendo en cuenta que nuestra principal competencia viene del hermano país de Colombia, donde ya cuentan con experiencia exportando este producto. Este tema de Colombia es muy importante de analizar, pues nuestra oferta debe superar a la de los colombianos ya sea en precio o en calidad; aunque por lo general, los productos peruanos se diferencia más por calidad que por precio, así que supongo que desde un punto de estrategia, nos conviene posicionar a la granadilla peruana como de mejor calidad que la colombiana, aunque soy sincero nunca he probado una granadilla cultivada en ese país.   
En fin, hago este preámbulo para que las personas interesadas en este proyecto empiecen a participar en este tema, contribuyendo con información que pueda ser de utilidad para alcanzar el objetivo de exportar nuestra granadilla. Nuestra especialidad y principal función en este proyecto sería la de dar a conocer nuestra oferta de granadilla a las empresas exportadoras que puedan tener clientes interesados en el extranjero, o para dar a conocer nuestra oferta de granadilla directamente a los importadores en los países de destino a donde ingresa nuestra deliciosa granadilla. Nosotros somos los que pondríamos nuestra oferta en vitrina, pero antes debemos asegurar un producto de calidad y un precio competitivo, para poder lograr este objetivo en común.   
Tenemos una tarea difícil de hacer con este producto, pues no es muy conocido aún en el mundo; así que es importante que sumemos esfuerzos y conocimientos entre peruanos para lograr el objetivo de consolidar nuestra oferta exportable de granadilla y así aumentar los volúmenes de exportación de esta deliciosa fruta exótica. Por eso, si te gusta esta fruta o te interesa el tema de exportación, aporta a este tema de la manera que puedas, que toda información será gratamente recibida y bienvenida. 
Les dejo una foto de una caja de granadilla de exportación que armé como muestra simplemente (para que la tengan como referencia), y próximamente estaremos publicando más información al respecto... ¡Espero sus comentarios también por favor!  
Gracias y saludos.  :Wink:   IMG_20131101_124917.jpg

----------


## Industrias Agrolac

Te saluda el Ing, Mejia puedo aportar en la confeccion de la línea de empaque, refrigeración de la misma.  www.industriasagrolac.com.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Te saluda el Ing, Mejia puedo aportar en la confeccion de la línea de empaque, refrigeración de la misma.  www.industriasagrolac.com.pe

 Estimado, ¿en qué consistiría la línea de empaque?, porque solo se necesitan mesas y balanzas para embalar la granadilla según mi paracer. La cámara de frío podría ser de utilidad para cuando se manejen volúmenes importantes, porque este producto debe ser cosechado, embalado y enviado en el menor tiempo posible, y en principio no se necesita darle un golpe de frío, a menos que el traslado de la planta al aeropuerto se haga en un camión refrigerado también, para que no se rompa la cadena de frío. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, les informamos que estamos en capacidad de ofrecer granadilla peruana fresca de exportación, de muy buena calidad, proveniente de Oxapampa (Cerro de Pasco), una de las principales zonas productoras de esta deliciosa fruta exótica, producto de bandera del Perú.   *Beneficios:*  
1. Es una excelente fuente de potasio, calcio, fósforo y hierro. Además, contiene proteínas y carbohidratos saludables. 
2. Provee al cuerpo de vitaminas esenciales como la vitamina A, B1, B2, B3, B9, C, E, K y la provitamina A. 
3. Puede ser utilizada como un tranquilizante natural, ya que se recomienda su consumo para la estabilización de los nervios. 
4. Es muy efectiva como laxante y estimulante digestivo. Además, controla la acidez y ayuda a cicatrizar las ulceras estomacales. 
5. Al consumirse entera, con semillas, presenta un alto contenido de fibra, muy beneficioso para la salud. 
6. Por tratarse de un relajante natural, es posible que favorezca el sueño de las personas que sufren de insomnio. 
7. Debido a sus excelentes propiedades, puede ayudar a eliminar el colesterol en la sangre y prevenir la anemia. 
8. Regula el ritmo cardiaco y la presión arterial, por lo que disminuye la posibilidad de riesgos cardiovasculares, como el infarto. 
9. Ayuda en la formación de glóbulos rojos, glóbulos blancos y plaquetas en la sangre, que son muy importantes para el organismo. 
10. Es muy buena para la vista, y su consumo es muy recomendable en niños, ya que activa su crecimiento.   *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  campo-granadilla-oxapampa-peru.jpg campo-granadilla-oxapampa-peru-2.jpg granadilla-oxapampa-peru.jpg productor-granadilla-oxapamapa-peru.jpg  granadilla-exportacion-peru-peruana.jpg

----------


## foonature

Saludos: 
Tengo plantaciones de granadilla lista para cultivarse algún interesado por email foo_nature@hotmail.com nro cell 942428232.

----------


## Ariel Alegria

Que formato de empaque es ese?
Hay protocolo fitosanitario para USA
Y que valores se manejan para este mercado? 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Que formato de empaque es ese?
> Hay protocolo fitosanitario para USA
> Y que valores se manejan para este mercado? 
> Saludos

 Estimado Ariel, la presentación es de 2 Kg., y como te comenté por correo, lamentablemente aún no existe protocolo para importar granadilla fresca desde Perú a los EE.UU. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Yaneth Estela

Muy interesante tu propuesta estimado Bruno.
Nosotros empezamos exportando Mango Kent vía aérea y también estamos muy interesados en exportar Granadilla a Europa, para empezar tenemos como potenciales clientes a nuestros importadores del Mango.
Por ahora estamos analizando costos e investigando qué plantas certificadas por SENASA procesan la granadilla.
Muchas gracias por tus aportes.
Saludos cordiales y muchos éxitos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muy interesante tu propuesta estimado Bruno.
> Nosotros empezamos exportando Mango Kent vía aérea y también estamos muy interesados en exportar Granadilla a Europa, para empezar tenemos como potenciales clientes a nuestros importadores del Mango.
> Por ahora estamos analizando costos e investigando qué plantas certificadas por SENASA procesan la granadilla.
> Muchas gracias por tus aportes.
> Saludos cordiales y muchos éxitos.

 De nada Yaneth, te deseo la mejor de las suertes y muchos éxitos en este proyecto. Si no me equivoco, no se requiere contar con planta certificada por SENASA para exportar granadilla a Europa, aunque siempre será mejor si consigues una que sí lo esté. 
Cualquier avance o novedad al respecto, te pido por favor que la compartas en este tema. Muchas gracias y próspero año 2016 para ti y tu empresa.  :Wink:  
Saludos 
PD: A Europa también podrías enviar chirimoya en el invierno de acá, si logras armar una cadena productiva confiable.

----------


## david_92

Muy buenos días  Bruno, estoy muy interesado en el campo de exportar granadillas hacia distintos lugares, quisiera saber que tan atractiva es la demanda de este producto en su exportación ya que me encuentro  a puertas de emprender un negocio la cual quisiera tener sus opiniones para poder fortalecer mis conocimientos de esta manera dar a conocer más nuestra marca país que cuenta con un gran producto que es la granadilla.  
  Saludos cordiales, agradeceré su información de primera mano. David.custodio.franco@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Muy buenos días  Bruno, estoy muy interesado en el campo de exportar granadillas hacia distintos lugares, quisiera saber que tan atractiva es la demanda de este producto en su exportación ya que me encuentro  a puertas de emprender un negocio la cual quisiera tener sus opiniones para poder fortalecer mis conocimientos de esta manera dar a conocer más nuestra marca país que cuenta con un gran producto que es la granadilla.  
>   Saludos cordiales, agradeceré su información de primera mano. David.custodio.franco@gmail.com

 Estimado David, en realidad el mercado no es grande, y más bien se trata de nichos de mercado. Si logras acceder a dichos nichos, principalmente en Europa y Canadá, tal vez logres posicionarte como proveedor de granadilla de exportación, lo cual podría ser positivo, porque no tendrías muchas competencia aquí en el Perú; sin embargo, sí debes investigar acerca de la oferta de granadilla colombiana, porque ellos nos llevan ventaja en este negocio. 
La fruta no es muy conocida aún en el extranjero, pero como te digo, hay algunos nichos a los que puedes apuntar, pero debes ser competitivo para poder tener éxito en este negocio. El proceso de exportación no es muy complicado, pero ésta se debe hacer vía aérea en el menor tiempo posible, por la corta vida útil del producto. Los costos del flete aéreo también son una desventaja en este negocio, pues elevan mucho el precio. 
Si piensas aventurarte en este negocio, tienes a AgroFórum para que des a conocer tu oferta, ya que publicando aquí la información, aumentarás las probabilidades de encontrar interesados en la granadilla que ofertarías. 
Muchas suerte, y te sugiero investigar todo lo que puedas sobre el negocio, para que tengas éxito al final. Saludos.

----------


## carturo

Hola para todos. Vivo en Lima y estoy interesado en compar Granadilla para exportar a USA.  Si tienen alguna informacion que me pueda servir , les agradezco.

----------


## jose_paredes

Buenas estimados, quisiera saber si alguien ya esta o ha exportado granadilla previamente, ya cerre negocio con unos productores de la sierra liberteña y por cerrar con cliente en USA pero aun me falta el tema logistico interno y requisitos para que la fruta salga del pais sin ningun problema, agradeceria enormemente si alguien puede ayudarme con alguna informacion, gracias por anticipado.

----------


## cesar_palomino

Hola José, 
Tengo entendido que todavía no se puede realizar exportaciones de Granadilla a USA. El tema logístico no es tan complejo siempre y cuando conozcas lo mínimo necesario de la cadena de suministros para la exportación de la fruta.

----------


## cesar_palomino

> Estimado David, en realidad el mercado no es grande, y más bien se trata de nichos de mercado. Si logras acceder a dichos nichos, principalmente en Europa y Canadá, tal vez logres posicionarte como proveedor de granadilla de exportación, lo cual podría ser positivo, porque no tendrías muchas competencia aquí en el Perú; sin embargo, sí debes investigar acerca de la oferta de granadilla colombiana, porque ellos nos llevan ventaja en este negocio. 
> La fruta no es muy conocida aún en el extranjero, pero como te digo, hay algunos nichos a los que puedes apuntar, pero debes ser competitivo para poder tener éxito en este negocio. El proceso de exportación no es muy complicado, pero ésta se debe hacer vía aérea en el menor tiempo posible, por la corta vida útil del producto. Los costos del flete aéreo también son una desventaja en este negocio, pues elevan mucho el precio. 
> Si piensas aventurarte en este negocio, tienes a AgroFórum para que des a conocer tu oferta, ya que publicando aquí la información, aumentarás las probabilidades de encontrar interesados en la granadilla que ofertarías. 
> Muchas suerte, y te sugiero investigar todo lo que puedas sobre el negocio, para que tengas éxito al final. Saludos.

 Hola Bruno, 
¿Llegaste a realizar la exportación de la Granadilla al final?, estuve revisando el tema de precios y el precio de venta a EU está aproximadamente $2.28 (entiendo que este es por el convencional). Sabes de donde se puede obtener el precio de venta para los productos orgánicos? en este caso las portales que estoy consultando solamente muestran para la fruta convencional más no para la orgánica. 
Saludos,
César

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, 
> ¿Llegaste a realizar la exportación de la Granadilla al final?, estuve revisando el tema de precios y el precio de venta a EU está aproximadamente $2.28 (entiendo que este es por el convencional). Sabes de donde se puede obtener el precio de venta para los productos orgánicos? en este caso las portales que estoy consultando solamente muestran para la fruta convencional más no para la orgánica. 
> Saludos,
> César

 No, al final me concentré más en las pulpas congeladas, frutas deshidratadas y harinas, precisamente porque la logística de frescos es un dolor de cabeza, si es que no controlas todos los eslabones de la cadena. En todo caso, yo no fui capaz de armar esa logística porque se me hace muy difícil trabajar con productores, porque siempre algo pasa, y en fresco no puede pasar nada para que las cosas salgan bien.  
Tengo entendido que a USA no ingresa la granadilla fresca de Perú, así que si te interesa, te puedo ofrecer pulpa de granadilla 100% natural que es deliciosa. 
No sabría decirte dónde puedes ver precios de los productos orgánicos. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Conozco a un cliente que nos compra mallas para exportar granadilla a Europa, y seguro podría proveer caja terminada. Probablemente más adelante me mande a ofrecer para ese mercado, pero por el momento nada de frescos de exportación, que estoy sin tiempo y ese negocio solo me ha hecho perderlo.

----------

